# Hello artist. I require a great deal of help. Thanks in advance.



## psinoob (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello FAF members. My name is Psinoob  I am a writer with that being said my drawing is the equivalent of a sewage slushy with razor blades inside. I am so bad even my sketch leave me to question. "What is this creature my hands are producing? Ahhhhhh What have I done?!?!?!" Before I get to carried away here is what I wanted to know.

Is there any books on sketching anatomy or any Ebook that would help me get started on the path to drawing with a tablet? I would be greatful for any productive advice and I would be grateful for the people helping me out. 


Thank you FAF members. 


P.S the attached picture is the best thing I have ever drawn in my life. (I am kinda proud of the little abomination to art.)


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 14, 2008)

Actually, yes. Andrew Loomis's books have been release online, since they've been out of print for so long, and they are /extremely/ helpful. Check out http://www.fineart.sk/index.php?cat=1 for a few of his works. :]

I'm fairly sure there are some more resources available, but those are just a few really good books. 

Also, in addition to tablet drawing, don't skip on the traditional art, either. 
It helps to be able to do both. Best of luck, man!


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 14, 2008)

Look up drawing and shading on tablet (or insert Brand of tablet such as Cintiq) on youtube. There are quite A few tutorials that I have seen.


----------



## psinoob (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks both you guys I am checking out the links you gave me and the youtube videos.


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 14, 2008)

Ive found this as well.
You have to click it to enlarge it but you can save it on your computer for referance.

http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs15/f/2007/025/9/9/Tutorial___Drawing_Digitally_by_Kuzzy.jpg


----------



## Marji4x (Mar 17, 2008)

Just keep at it.  Tablet drawing takes practice....you'll keep having trouble and then one day it'll start to fall into place.


----------



## psinoob (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you furs again. I been slowly improving. if you want to critic my art http://www.furaffinity.net/user/psinoob/ thats my page. I am still open to more help and advice. (every little bit is helping!)


----------



## Marji4x (Mar 18, 2008)

You seem to be drawing a lot and that's a great starting point!  Also I saw some scissor drawings.  You seem to be practicing on objects like we mentioned and that's also good!  I think you're definitely on the right path!

One thing I'd mention, as you draw, start trying to elongate your lines.  Right now your art has "furry" lines because you draw a lot of little lines to make one long line.  At this point you're still developing the coordination you need with the pencil, so the furry lines are understandable.  But just keep in mind that you're trying to draw long, smooth lines eventually and work on that as you draw.  Again this will take time 

Try just drawing lines.  I know a lot of my line skill came as I used to doodle in class.  I didn't even realize I was getting better or learning....but I would just do some curves, or maybe a little cross-hatching....and my hand was practicing all the time.


----------



## psinoob (Mar 19, 2008)

Marji4x said:
			
		

> You seem to be drawing a lot and that's a great starting point!  Also I saw some scissor drawings.  You seem to be practicing on objects like we mentioned and that's also good!  I think you're definitely on the right path!
> 
> One thing I'd mention, as you draw, start trying to elongate your lines.  Right now your art has "furry" lines because you draw a lot of little lines to make one long line.  At this point you're still developing the coordination you need with the pencil, so the furry lines are understandable.  But just keep in mind that you're trying to draw long, smooth lines eventually and work on that as you draw.  Again this will take time
> 
> Try just drawing lines.  I know a lot of my line skill came as I used to doodle in class.  I didn't even realize I was getting better or learning....but I would just do some curves, or maybe a little cross-hatching....and my hand was practicing all the time.



Thanks I didn't even notice how fuzzy my art looked but I will try to make with more fine a longer line. I been practicing like mad. The only reason the last couple of days haven't been flooded with more drawing is I am doing some writings for a few special friends.

Ps: Everyones advice has been INCREDIBLY helpful and I would be thankful for any and all you have to offer.


----------



## psinoob (Mar 19, 2008)

Marji4x said:
			
		

> You seem to be drawing a lot and that's a great starting point!  Also I saw some scissor drawings.  You seem to be practicing on objects like we mentioned and that's also good!  I think you're definitely on the right path!
> 
> One thing I'd mention, as you draw, start trying to elongate your lines.  Right now your art has "furry" lines because you draw a lot of little lines to make one long line.  At this point you're still developing the coordination you need with the pencil, so the furry lines are understandable.  But just keep in mind that you're trying to draw long, smooth lines eventually and work on that as you draw.  Again this will take time
> 
> Try just drawing lines.  I know a lot of my line skill came as I used to doodle in class.  I didn't even realize I was getting better or learning....but I would just do some curves, or maybe a little cross-hatching....and my hand was practicing all the time.



Thanks I didn't even notice how fuzzy my art looked but I will try to make with more fine a longer line. I been practicing like mad. The only reason the last couple of days haven't been flooded with more drawing is I am doing some writings for a few special friends.

Ps: Everyones advice has been INCREDIBLY helpful and I would be thankful for any and all you have to offer.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=4831

Check out the tutorial thread.

Also, if you really want to improve I suggest joining a critique-heavy art site. FA has never been super-strong on that. And input is the best way to improve.

And as for tablets - I don't think there is much out there in the way of "how to draw on a tablet." You just have to get used to the surface, and there's a bit of a learning curve there (I taped the sheet of plastic that my Graphire came in over it, because I like the texture - so, try experimenting.).


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 19, 2008)

if you want help and critique, join  iscribble.net

I joined and every one always helps out everyone else. im getting lessons on digital colouring.


----------

